# 8ft fisher mm1



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Selling my 8ft fisher mm1 complete for 1999-2004 super duty and excursion. Asking $1200obo

845-206-6304


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Plow is sold. Good luck with it bruce nice meeting you


----------

